# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Uber Freight, free app that matches trucking companies with loads to haul, Uber, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Uber, Inc.

uberfreight.com

youtube.com/UberFreight

facebook.com/UberFreight

twitter.com/UberFreight

linkedin.com/company/uber-freight

instagram.com/uberfreight

Head - Lior Ron

Co-founder and Head of Operations - Bill Driegert

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Uber Freight

Published on May 18, 2017




> Uber Freight is the "Uber for Trucking" - a free app that matches trucking companies with loads to haul.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Uber Freight launches to connect truck drivers with available shipments"

by Darrell Etherington
May 18, 2017

----------


## Marius Titulescu

Sounds like quite a service. I only tried the freight rates from Cargolution, but Uber sounds like a feasible alternative.

----------


## Airicist

Uber: Our self-driving semi trucks are already on the road in Arizona

Published on Mar 7, 2018




> Remember how Uber bought up that self-driving semi tech company called Otto? The technology driving the trucks was one of many elements in the Waymo-Uber court battle, but while we were all distracted by the ongoing lawyering, Otto – now Uber Freight - was actually out making deliveries in Arizona using real self-driving semi trucks.
> 
> As Uber Freight explains it, actual truck drivers pick up the loads like normal, but then hand it off to a self-driving truck for the “long-haul” part of the trip. There’s still a driver in the self-driving truck at this point, but as the semi is going down the open road, he – or she - is mostly just along for the ride. Near the end of the journey, another human trucker picks up the load for the more technical delivery part of the trip.
> 
> Uber says this “hand-off” system will eventually be common, and will retain the need for truck drivers, while improving efficiency, safety and speeding up shipments – because robot drivers don’t need to sleep. They’ve also shrunk the tech need to drive the truck down to a smaller package as well. This system makes good sense, actually. It lessens the stress on long-haul drivers, and would seem to increase safety.
> 
> For now, there will always be a driver on board, but in the future, Uber thinks that the “long haul” part of the delivery could be done without a human minder, with truckers completing the loading and unloading parts of the cycle, which would give them more time to be at home – something any trucker will tell you is the one thing they miss most while out on the road.

----------


## Airicist2

"Volvo Autonomous Solutions, Uber Freight Announce Partnership"

December 14, 2022

Volvo Autonomous Solutions

----------

